# May have to try somthing different on the Hill



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

put some windex on it...:lol::lol:

while i do envy you and the rest of the NC crew with all your personal field ranges... i'm certainly glad that i don't have tick-season to deal with down here... !!!!!!


p.s.




so your saying now that i won't need any " points "..?? ... heheheheeeeee


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> put some windex on it...:lol::lol:
> 
> while i do envy you and the rest of the NC crew with all your personal field ranges... i'm certainly glad that i don't have tick-season to deal with down here... !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ticks have been real bad here this year. 3DShooter80 got 14 off of him one evening at DCWC. Strange thing was that neither Jarlicker nor I had any that day. We all 3 sprayed down with the same stuff at the same time.

As far as points go - I'll probably be the one needing some.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Got my first bite of the year yesterday. Got him off quickly but he was on there long enough to draw blood. Picked him up at our Blackwater shoot sometime.........That stuff you recommended had been flawless until then Lee and I think this guy jumped on my shirt and climbed in rather than taking the usual route up the leg.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Got my first bite of the year yesterday. Got him off quickly but he was on there long enough to draw blood. Picked him up at our Blackwater shoot sometime.........That stuff you recommended had been flawless until then Lee and I think this guy jumped on my shirt and climbed in rather than taking the usual route up the leg.


The ONLY time I've had tick problems this year has been when I didn't use the "recommended product". It was so hot Sat. afternoon that I went digging under my barn shelter for an old fan. Found it, but it was half full of pine straw and oak leaves. He must have got on my wrist when I was cleaning the fan out.

I use a "low wrist" on the keyboard, but have had to change that this morning as this spot wants to rest right on the edge of my desk. :mg:

I got 3 more bottles of the "product" ordered - should be in on Thu.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The ONLY time I've had tick problems this year has been when I didn't use the "recommended product". It was so hot Sat. afternoon that I went digging under my barn shelter for an old fan. Found it, but it was half full of pine straw and oak leaves. He must have got on my wrist when I was cleaning the fan out.
> 
> I use a "low wrist" on the keyboard, but have had to change that this morning as this spot wants to rest right on the edge of my desk. :mg:
> 
> I got 3 more bottles of the "product" ordered - should be in on Thu.




Alright cough it up what is said product. The ticks are awful up here this year. I shot 2 targets last week, and got 6 ticks on me. Jen pulled 14 off her one night after shooting 14 targets. So if you got something good to keep these suckers away you need to share what you know.:sad:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Alright cough it up what is said product. The ticks are awful up here this year. I shot 2 targets last week, and got 6 ticks on me. Jen pulled 14 off her one night after shooting 14 targets. So if you got something good to keep these suckers away you need to share what you know.:sad:


Well, don't laugh, cause it works. BTW: The day that Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & I all sprayed down, guess who "didn't" use the "product".

http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.a...ept_id=344&dept_id=551&find_spec=&pf_id=31314

If you need some, better order in a hurry. The last Avon catalog indicted that it would be the last one this product was listed in for the season.

I stumbled on it by accident - my sister used to be an Avon dealer and had several bottles in her stock that had "expired". She gave them to me to try and I've been a customer every since.

BTW: This does NOT contain Deet, which in known to mar the finish on bows!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You should be shooting a hinge or thumb trigger anyway.... :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You should be shooting a hinge or thumb trigger anyway.... :wink:


I know and really would like to "learn" to. Got a little bit of arthritis in that hand that flares us some during the cold months, but if Mac will get out of bed and return my phone call, I might be trying using his old Stan this weekend.


Note: The callus just under the "bite" is from the wrist strap - way too close for comfort.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Love my Carter Insatiable 2 ....PRAG.......it's all I have ever shot and guaranteed to "G O.......O F F"----when I Say "G O.... O F F".!!!!!!!

Of course there had been those few times when it decided to "Jump the Thumb"....... but those are few and far between once "WE" had a little talk which consisted of :

"You..."DA"....S T O P ....THAT!!!....

"Well don't put your thumb there unless you mean it"....

I've got my spare "Black Magic" if you would like to give it a spin at the HillBilly......

.....and ticks......be sure it didn't have the white "Lone Star" spot on it's back....cause that one's B I G ....T R O U B L E!!!!!

...dang...that looks painful...you sure that tick didn't lay eggs under your skin????*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Love my Carter Insatiable 2 ....PRAG.......it's all I have ever shot and guaranteed to "G O.......O F F"----when I Say "G O.... O F F".!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course there had been those few times when it decided to "Jump the Thumb"....... but those are few and far between once "WE" had a little talk which consisted of :
> 
> ...


If you've got an extra, please bring it - might be a weekend of "experimentation". An no, this one didn't have a white dot - thank goodness.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

mine did....it was one of the larger sized creatures...not the small deer tick. Thankfully my bite doesn't look anything like yours Lee....hardly a spot at all this morning.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> mine did....it was one of the larger sized creatures...not the small deer tick. Thankfully my bite doesn't look anything like yours Lee....hardly a spot at all this morning.


I won't say I'm allergic to insect bites/stings, but we don't get along too well. Always have some benedril in my quiver.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you've got an extra, please bring it - might be a weekend of "experimentation". An no, this one didn't have a white dot - thank goodness.


*"Backup "BLACKIE" is always with me......just check out my "L U C K Y" pouch.....getting in there is better than strokin' your Lizard....*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky.... Bring those tools to the Hill. Its time to get Prag on "the program". 

The Carowhinners can't do it....Hornet will


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *"Backup "BLACKIE" is always with me......just check out my "L U C K Y" pouch.....getting in there is better than strokin' your Lizard....*
> 
> .


OK Lucky, you keep it up and you're going to cause me to post something that might trigger my first AT "vacation". :wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky.... Bring those tools to the Hill. Its time to get Prag on "the program".
> 
> The Carowhinners can't do it....Hornet will


I thought Sticky threw his "old tools" in the river. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I thought Sticky threw his "old tools" in the river. :zip:


Not those tools....these are my tools. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK Lucky, you keep it up and you're going to cause me to post something that might trigger my first AT "vacation". :wink:


*

Tenure....teaches....tenacity....in "Tight-Rope-TALKING the Line" :wink:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> 
> Tenure....teaches....tenacity....in "Tight-Rope-TALKING the Line" :wink:*
> 
> .


Ah, the voice of experience.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Last year I was shooting my "dog turd" release that everyone gave me grief over. Shortly afterward, I started experimenting with different thumb, hinge, and strap releases. Settled on a Carter 2 Shot wrist release and have been reasonably happy with it.
> 
> Sat. evening while relaxing with a 6 pack in the Gazebo at my home course, I noticed something on my release wrist. Yep, another TICK bite. 3rd bite this year from one of those devil insects. This morning it looks a like quail egg is embedded under my skin. Pretty sure a wrist strap isn't going to mess to well with this.
> 
> But NO excuses - who knows, a thumb release, if I can find one in 4 days, might be just what is needed.


I've got a carter thumb/pinky trigger release in my quiver you can use if you need to prag. I'll have it on the hill...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I've got a carter thumb/pinky trigger release in my quiver you can use if you need to prag. I'll have it on the hill...


Thanks man - like I told Lucky, this might be an experimentation weekend. I sure can't wear the wrist strap.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks man - like I told Lucky, this might be an experimentation weekend. I sure can't wear the wrist strap.


*EXCUSE logged in at 12:53pm on Monday 06-29-2009....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *EXCUSE logged in at 12:53pm on Monday 06-29-2009....*
> 
> .


You might want to clarify that - 12:53 PM EDST 

The way I've been shooting lately (roller coaster), there'll be no way of telling (good or bad) if it's the release or just a "swing" day.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might want to clarify that - 12:53 PM EDST
> 
> The way I've been shooting lately (roller coaster), there'll be no way of telling (good or bad) if it's the release or just a "swing" day.


*....just don't over analyse......you might forget to enjoy the day of shooting on the Hill.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *....just don't over analyse......you might forget to enjoy the day of shooting on the Hill.....*
> 
> .


Can't hardly wait - got home too late last night to shoot Mac's SX2 outside, but got off a few shots in the barn. Don't really know why, but this thumb release sure seemed a lot more comfortable/natural than they did back last fall.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Can't hardly wait - got home too late last night to shoot Mac's SX2 outside, but got off a few shots in the barn. Don't really know why, but this thumb release sure seemed a lot more comfortable/natural than they did back last fall.




```

```
it's because you now Have to use it..... heheheheheeee

hope it works out for you.. there will be others at the Hill for you to " roller-coaster " with... 

glad Mac hooked you up ! ... since he isn't going.. at least his release 

is....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> it's because you now Have to use it..... heheheheheeee
> ...


I've been trying real hard to shoot the wrist release using BT and not punching. That in itself just seemed to make the thumb trigger more "automatic". I'll get outside with it a little later and see if I need new marks - which I fully expect to.

Jr. left her car at the shop to be serviced yesterday afternoon. I picked her up and told her it wouldn't take but a few minutes to drive to Mac's and back to pick up the Hillbilly banners and window stickers along with the release. Treaton had been over there all day wiring Mac's shop for A/C. When we got there Treaton's truck was gone, the shop was standing wide open along with the garage. Looked around, couldn't find anyone - called Mac's cell, no answer. 

Just figured the 2 had gone for ice cream and would be back shortly, so we sit down in the shade of the garage. About 15 minutes later, out comes Mac complaining that we sure were making a lot of noise. He had gone in the house and was ASLEEP! :mg:

Now, if I had not been a bit pressed for time, I would have loaded my car up with the 3 bow cases and their contents that were in the garage. That way, everything archery related that Mac has would be on the Hill (except Mac).


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've been trying real hard to shoot the wrist release using BT and not punching. That in itself just seemed to make the thumb trigger more "automatic". I'll get outside with it a little later and see if I need new marks - which I fully expect to.
> 
> Jr. left her car at the shop to be serviced yesterday afternoon. I picked her up and told her it wouldn't take but a few minutes to drive to Mac's and back to pick up the Hillbilly banners and window stickers along with the release. Treaton had been over there all day wiring Mac's shop for A/C. When we got there Treaton's truck was gone, the shop was standing wide open along with the garage. Looked around, couldn't find anyone - called Mac's cell, no answer.
> 
> ...




```

```
now that's funny right-there.. brings back memories of many-many threads 

about a missing bow.. !!! hahahahaaaa... guess he would have to show up 

to get his stuff back..:wink:

:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spent several hours on the range yesterday with the thumb release. Man I wish Stan made a thinner barrel for the trigger. 

I know "draw length" is a product of the bow, but had to add about 1/2" to get to a comfortable anchor. Moved the peep just a tad and started working on getting marks. Added a clarifier to the peep and re-set my center shot. Got what I felt were good marks at 30 & 60 and plugged them into AA.

Went back to the range with the new marks and shot 14 targets. Shot a 258 - not bad considering all the changes, but shot too many 19's - 3 good arrows and then a "flying pig".

Will be back on the range this afternoon for 14 more IF I can stand the heat. High today is supposed to be 96. :mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spent several hours on the range yesterday with the thumb release. *Man I wish Stan made a thinner barrel for the trigger. *
> 
> 
> *:gossip:.......If ya let me rummage around in Santa's sack....I'll tell ya a little secret........*
> ...



*Careful PRAG.....don't want to have to stop by the hospital to visit you on my way up to the Hill....:embara:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Careful PRAG.....don't want to have to stop by the hospital to visit you on my way up to the Hill....:embara:*
> 
> .


Lucky, you know you always got first shot at my bag - I mean Santa's bag. 

Man, it's getting bad already here. Got THREE (3) a/c units pumping cool air in the computer room and it's already over 80 degrees in there. My day and evening may be spent icing down computers. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man I wish Stan made a thinner barrel for the trigger.
> 
> I know "draw length" is a product of the bow, but had to add about 1/2" to get to a comfortable anchor.


There is something you can do...send me a text either tonight or tomorrow night and I will bring you a fix :wink:

Yes draw length is a product of the bow....but release length is also tied to draw length. I shoot at least a 1/4" shorter with a wrist strap then I do a hinge....and some thumb triggers I need shorter also. Just depends on the size of the release


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is something you can do...send me a text either tonight or tomorrow night and I will bring you a fix :wink:
> 
> Yes draw length is a product of the bow....but release length is also tied to draw length. I shoot at least a 1/4" shorter with a wrist strap then I do a hinge....and some thumb triggers I need shorter also. Just depends on the size of the release


Thanks - got it screwed down as far as it will go now, but would still like to have just a little more room to make my "O".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You should be shooting a hinge or thumb trigger anyway.... :wink:


I got a couple (hinges) he can 'borrow'.. :zip:  I'll bring em.. need to return em to the rightful owner anyway..  :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I got a couple (hinges) he can 'borrow'.. :zip:  I'll bring em.. need to return em to the rightful owner anyway..  :darkbeer:


Before or after you use them to put the smack down on the "rightful owner"?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Before or after you use them to put the smack down on the "rightful owner"?


Already did that.. first time out with em.. :zip: :chortle: No, I have me own personal hinge now, thanks to Hornet's generosity, I was able to figure out what works best for me, so now I can give em back.  

You may wanna try em.. they worked well for me, though I'm just climbing back to where I was a while back.. still an uphill walk.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

All I got to say is Hummmmmmmmmmmmm!. I guess I know what our conversation will be about on the road tommorrow.

How come every time the word tck is mentioned. Ms. Lucky is sure to turn up quickly. 

Again. Hummmmmmmm.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Already did that.. first time out with em.. :zip: :chortle: No, I have me own personal hinge now, thanks to Hornet's generosity, I was able to figure out what works best for me, so now I can give em back.
> 
> You may wanna try em.. they worked well for me, though I'm just climbing back to where I was a while back.. still an uphill walk.. :lol: :wink:


I am SO PROUD of you Sticky  I honestly will never be upset about a friend taking strides. If my help....helps you take another step I will smile the entire time :darkbeer:

Now where is my knife so I can sharpen it up to cut your strings....and Vince's :wink:

But you are still gonna go down this weekend :thumb:

Prag those are the tools I was talking about :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> all i got to say is hummmmmmmmmmmmm!. I guess i know what our conversation will be about on the road tommorrow.
> 
> How come every time the word tck is mentioned. Ms. Lucky is sure to turn up quickly.
> 
> Again. Hummmmmmmm.


tick......tick.....tick..... Boom


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> All I got to say is Hummmmmmmmmmmmm!. I guess I know what our conversation will be about on the road tommorrow.
> 
> How come every time the word tck is mentioned. Ms. Lucky is sure to turn up quickly.
> 
> Again. Hummmmmmmm.


Well if we're going to have a conversation, then we'll have to talk real loud with you riding in the trailer. 



Brown Hornet said:


> I am SO PROUD of you Sticky  I honestly will never be upset about a friend taking strides. If my help....helps you take another step I will smile the entire time :darkbeer:
> 
> Now where is my knife so I can sharpen it up to cut your strings....and Vince's :wink:
> 
> ...


Kinda figured that :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am SO PROUD of you Sticky  I honestly will never be upset about a friend taking strides. If my help....helps you take another step I will smile the entire time :darkbeer:
> 
> Now where is my knife so I can sharpen it up to cut your strings....and Vince's :wink:
> 
> ...


NO!!$(**%@$^ ......... Hinky just made them strings..


----------

